# I know what the new server should be named.



## Syno (Jul 25, 2008)

Noticed the following in another post and i have an idea what the server can be called.



> "Dragoneer" Given that, I think I've finally decided on a name for the web server. The new name will be More Powerful Than Superman, Batman, Spiderman and the Incredible Hulk Put Together.



WONDER WOMAN!!!

2 reasions...
1st - I WONDER if it will or wont go down like the previous server.
2nd - She would only have to take off her bra and the other 4 would fall to their knees begging. LMAO


----------



## KMakato (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry, but, NO.


----------



## ILikeYourArt (Jul 25, 2008)

...

I wish I could make a witty retort, but that doesn't even deserve it. No offense... that name seems rather peculiar for a server.


----------



## KMakato (Jul 26, 2008)

FYI: All servers have been named.

new sunfire web server - "Novastorm"
new Dell Data server - "Trogdor"
upgraded DB server - "Tiamat"
old data server turned into backup server - "Bahamut"


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

KMakato said:


> FYI: All servers have been named.
> 
> new sunfire web server - "Novastorm"
> new Dell Data server - "Trogdor"
> ...


You forgot "Gecko" (original FA server) and "Ghostlight" (forum server).


----------



## stevefarfan (Jul 26, 2008)

How about a classic?

Godzilla.




nvm


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

lol bahamut


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 26, 2008)

new sunfire web server - "Stroke"
new Dell Data server - "Grasp"
upgraded DB server - "Woody"
old data server turned into backup server "Afterglow"


----------



## VogelRove (Jul 26, 2008)

The two NEW servers should be called "Romulus" & "Remus". The founders of the great city of Rome that ruled over the great Roman empire...

Interestingly, the legend of the two founders of Rome reveals that they were raised by wolves...

just an idea *shrugs*


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> old data server turned into backup server "Afterglow"


Considering the old data server flaked out, wouldn't "Blueballs" be far more effective?


----------



## KMakato (Jul 26, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> You forgot "Gecko" (original FA server) and "Ghostlight" (forum server).


 
I was just going by the names listed under the donation totals page, wasn't quite sure about the usage of the others. Thanks for the info :3


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 26, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Considering the old data server flaked out, wouldn't "Blueballs" be far more effective?



Well, Blueballs is what the old server has given most of us. lets name the servers after something that will get us relief. 
none of those dragons have even been to hawai'i, let alone gotten lei'ed.


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 26, 2008)

Regarding that list, I have a question for Dragoneer actually.  The old server pair is referred to as the "data" server and "DB" server... how does that work?  If that's not redundant, what does what, and which is the "web server"?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> RThe old server pair is referred to as the "data" server and "DB" server... how does that work?  If that's not redundant, what does what, and which is the "web server"?


Data = Files and Storage
DB = Database, the heart of the site
Web = Crunches all the pages generated to users


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 27, 2008)

You could name it "Godot."


----------



## Eustache (Jul 27, 2008)

Novastorm? Is that a dragon's name? I was hoping for Fafnir


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 27, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Data = Files and Storage
> DB = Database, the heart of the site
> Web = Crunches all the pages generated to users



Still confused.  According to the list, there is no server listed as being the "Web server" before the crash, so which of our old servers handled that task?  And, is Trogdor going to handle both database and file storage?  AND, if it was the file storage server that crashed, how come we could still hotlink to images for several days after the crash?


----------



## Rossyfox (Jul 27, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Still confused.  According to the list, there is no server listed as being the "Web server" before the crash, so which of our old servers handled that task?  And, is Trogdor going to handle both database and file storage?  AND, if it was the file storage server that crashed, how come we could still hotlink to images for several days after the crash?



The way I read it, the database will be stored on Tiamat, and most other files will be stored on Trogdor.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Still confused.  According to the list, there is no server listed as being the "Web server" before the crash, so which of our old servers handled that task?


We were sort of using Gecko to perform that role up in NYC. When we moved to Virginia, Gecko didn't come with us... hence the slightly slower response time on the site on some parts.


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 28, 2008)

That's what I thought it might have been.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 29, 2008)

NO! it shall be named FALCORE! that is a very sexy powerful name =)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 29, 2008)

Still rooting for "Dammit" and "Jesus Christ"


----------



## cesarin (Jul 29, 2008)

jesucrist... dammit!, the server is down! :/


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

Lets name them Left cheek and right cheek. instead of Ferrox, call them Buttox. after all, what do we view mostly on FA?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 31, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> Lets name them Left cheek and right cheek. instead of Ferrox, call them Buttox. after all, what do we view mostly on FA?



Really really bad pictures that belong on MySpace or Fagbook or whatever the hell those "scene" networking places are called.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, hey.  What about boobage for a name?


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 1, 2008)

T & A? Heh... 

Well, they're already named, so it's a moot point.

Now, if someone decides to name a FEATURE on FA... Heh... 

d.m.f.


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 1, 2008)

But "boobage" is already a feature of FA.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Aug 1, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> But "boobage" is already a feature of FA.


 
LOL, ok


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 2, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> But "boobage" is already a feature of FA.



*smirk!* 

d.m.f.


----------



## KeenyFox (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know, what about "Cleopatra"? Just to be silly with the history and famous controversial female figures from the past =P Plus the Ancient Egyptians made the earliest famous anthropomorphic animals!


----------



## Truhls (Aug 2, 2008)

I say name it Pikachu, just for the fact that WHEN it goes down, someone will have to say DAMMIT PICKACHU WENT DOWN ON ME.


----------

